# Very Old Ariens Snowblower - 10ML60D



## Gator (Feb 11, 2013)

I posted this above in the general repair forum before seeing this forum dedicated to Ariens.

I'm trying to fix a very old Ariens Snowblower, model 10ML60D. This model utilizes wheel hubs with an internal drive gear. You can see a schematic for the particulars here.

I actually need the friction spring for both wheels, but the parts are no longer available.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to engage the drive wheels again? At this point it's random whether the wheels engage or not.

I'm thinking of pinning the hubs to the axles. Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello gator, welcome to SBF. you can try ssscotsman's ariens info site
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## minitrk (Dec 26, 2012)

see reply in other thread


----------

